# FAH Rank Analyzer Data NOW available



## cine.chris (Feb 13, 2021)

The Rank Analyzer data is now being updated daily.
The current day report link is:
https://fahtech.com/rank/today.html

Currently, a limited amount of historical data is available for comparison.
Dates:
20201218-current
20191201-20200203

Example Links:
Quiet times, the #25 spot hadn't moved in 28 days.  20191201
https://fahtech.com/rank/rank-20191201.html 

Wilder times, moving at >200MPPD.  20201220
https://fahtech.com/rank/rank-20201220.html 

The base site is a WIP (work-in-process).  Still looking for a Wordpress Theme that I like...

The update is complete by UTC 06:15 aka 1:15 AM EST.
Sample shot of what if looks like:


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 28, 2021)

I still don't fully understand how to read this data.
Can you give some info on how to read it?


----------



## cine.chris (Feb 28, 2021)

Sure, conceptually, rank is constantly moving up as donors accumulate points.
It left me asking:
1)  Where is it today?  (How many point?)
2)  How fast is going?

From the chart above, the 1000th ranked donor by points (level) had 1.24 million.  Back at the end of Sept, the 1000th spot was 998K points. (~1/4Mpts/3mo)
I know, because it was me.
So each row is the current point level for that rank position and how fast that Rank level has been moving for 7 Day average, one day & 28 Days average.
Spread is the average point distance between donors at that level and the level above it.
Spread is an interesting mechanism, that expands with time, making each jump in rank harder.
My rank analogy...
As rank is also moving & expanding, you have to run faster and jump farther at each level, to move-up in rank.

Columns
1 - Rank the donor index for cumulative points
2 - Level the cumulative points at that level
3 - 7 day average point change for that rank position ( speed )
4 - One day change
5 - 28 day average point change
6 - Spread, the average point difference between donors, at that level. ( jump )

Does that make sense?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, it makes more sense now.
It is like speed and acceleration, making speed go up.


----------

